# Searching for Drifter Pale Ale



## welderdan (Aug 18, 2016)

Have any of you ever seen Drifter Pale Ale by Widmer Brothers brewery. They used to be in publix and harris teeters from Florida upto DC. It was a great tasting beer ...appropriate for the smoking meat forums page because it was a full bodied beer with a nice smokey flavor and beautiful lager color. I havent seen it around at all in years. I would pay some good money to have a case of it thats for sure. 

Thanks Dan


----------



## b-one (Aug 18, 2016)

Discontinued. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bdawg (May 7, 2017)

Widmer resurrected this beer a couple weeks ago:

https://www.brewbound.com/news/widmer-brothers-brewing-brings-back-drifter-pale-ale


----------

